# Advice on using sleeping tablets during IVF



## CharliesGirl (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi, I'm after some advice please. Back in November last year my gyno consultant gave me a prostap injection for my endometriosis as I suffer from stage 4 and really suffer. The side effects of the drug were terrible so I didn't have another injection. The worst side effect was insomnia. Since coming off prostap in December my sleeping hasn't been right. I am now going through ED IVF (I am the recipient) and they have had to do a "dummy run" using prostap again to make sure the lining of my womb does what it should   and we have now started the treatment. I need to be down regulated for 2 months so my cycle is in line with my donors and this involves 2 prostap injections. The insomnia really isn't helping as I work full time and I'm exhausted. Is there any sleeping pills you can recommend that I can take that won't interfere with the job the prostap is meant to be doing and is safe to use during the IVF tx? I have tried herbal remedies and they don't work  Sorry for the long post, Claire xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There is no reported interaction between common sleeping tablets available from the doctor and prostap.

Just don't get dependent on taking sleeping tablets every night.

As for a prescription, you would have to discuss with your doctor an appropriate drug and duration.


----------



## CharliesGirl (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you for your reply.  I will have a word with my GP.


----------

